# Outlook-Adressbuch sichern



## Jauk (15. April 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte meinen Rechner komplett formatieren und will dadurch natürlich nicht meine Adressen aus dem Outlook-Adressbuch verlieren. Wie kann ich das sichern? Habe Outlook 2003. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke euch und Gruß
Jauk


----------



## snowdog (15. April 2004)

hallo !
Also Outlook 2002 bietet über Datei -> Importieren/Exportieren funktionen der Datensicherung des kompletten Inhaltes.
Dabei ist zu beachten, dass du es als Datei exportierst und zwar als .pst Datei
Dann wählst du dein speicherpfad und welche objekte gesichert werden sollen (wahlweise den kompletten inhalt mit posteingang, kalender, kontakte,....)
Dies sollte auch in Outlook 2003 möglich sein, soweit mir bekannt.

Grüße
snowdog


----------



## murk (20. Mai 2011)

Ein sehr gutes Tool um alle Outlookdaten inklusive per. Einstellungen und Profile zu sichern ist das Tool Lookeen Backup Manager.


----------

